# Darting R or Legend Lure



## Crankbait (Sep 8, 2004)

Somebody was telling me that a guy is still making a limited quantity of Darting R's near Cincinnati. Evidently he bought the equipment from the widow of the guy who made these originally. Does anyone have a name or phone number?
I bought a very similar bait at a bait store in Dayton this past summer, called a "Legend Lure" but they don't have them anymore. The package just says Legend Lures on it with no other markings. Anybody seen any of these? If so where can I get them?
Thanks.


----------

